# Winterkälte …Jacke



## Dalen (12. Oktober 2021)

Hallo zusammen. Ich habe richtig viele Jacken, auch sehr teure.

Beim MTB schwitze ich in der Regel immer, werde also ziemlich nass.

inzwischen habe ich viele Jacken getestet, von high tech über normal bis zu sehr warm, aber nicht das richtige gefunden.

ich viel im Forum gelesen …

der Preis ist egal, Hauptsache kein Frieren mehr…

wichtig ist mir, wenn ich dann nass bin eine Jacke zu haben, die:
Unter-Armbelüftung hat Winddicht ist und wirklich warm hält. Ich würde mich sehr freuen wenn ihr mir einfach eure aktuellen Jacken nennt die wirklich diese Kriterien erfüllen. Vielen Dank für eure Unterstützung und euren Rat.


----------



## MadCyborg (12. Oktober 2021)

Regenjacken sind auch nass noch winddicht und haben i.d.R. eine Unterarmbelüftung. 
Gegen Nasschwitzen hilft aber m.M.n. nur, überflüssigen Kram auszuziehen. Das wollte ich jahrzehntelang nicht wahrhaben, jetzt ziehe ich eben vor längeren Anstiegen Zeug aus. Und wenn ich merke, dass mir ohne Anstieg überwarm wird, dann ziehe ich auch was aus, denn offenbar habe ich zu viel an. Was soll man da sonst machen?
Mir reicht um 0° herum Baselayer+Trikot+Softshell. Das ist nur zu kalt, wenn es bergab geht (hier fast nie mehr als 10 Minutenam Stück), oder in der Pause, wofür es die Pausenjacke gibt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dalen (12. Oktober 2021)

ich wäre ich dankbar für eure links für das beste baselayer nicht eurer Erfahrung - gegen Schwitzen und für  schnell verdunsten …


----------



## Deleted 124581 (12. Oktober 2021)

Zwiebelprinzip....die Jacke muss nicht zwingend superwarm sein, Winddichtigkeit ist viel wichtiger. 
Softshell oder so was aber immer mit einem Windbreaker....
Während des bikens ist das alles händelbar,in der Kälte Pause machen ist da schon unangenehmer....


----------



## Dalen (12. Oktober 2021)

könnt Ihr bitte konkret sagen was ihr jeweils wofür einsetzt - gerne auch den Link, DANKE.

also was genau als baseLayer…auch hier habe ich von 100 Merino bis zu Funktionsgemisch von Odlo.

windbreaker - hatte als letzte eine JAcke mit Goretex und Co …knapp 500 Euro - Wind kam durch, geht gar nicht.


----------



## McDreck (12. Oktober 2021)

Dalen schrieb:


> Beim MTB schwitze ich in der Regel immer, werde also ziemlich nass.


Das wirste nicht über die Jacke kontrollieren können. Versuch mal Netzunterwäsche wie z.B. von Brynje! Drüber dann vielleicht eine etwas dickere Schicht Wolle oder Fleece um den Schweiß zu binden.
Du musst den Schweiß von der Haut bekommen und dann noch Windzug verhindern, also innen Netzunterwäsche, dann was zum Binden, außen dann Windbreaker, den aber möglichst atmungsaktiv. Keine Regenjacke ohne Not! Damit würdest Dampfsauna machen.


----------



## Dalen (12. Oktober 2021)

was wäre denn für die dickere Schicht oder fleece das Beste aus deiner Erfahrung.

und welche Jacke ist wirklich -aus eurer Erfahrung - windicht.

und was nehmenden für sie mittlere Schicht?


----------



## trialsrookie (12. Oktober 2021)

Konkrete Empfehlungen werden dir nur bedingt helfen, weil jeder hat ein anderes Kälte-/Wärmeempfinden und schwitzt mehr oder weniger.

Ich fahre zB bei 0° oder leichten Minusgraden mit einem langärmeligen 08/15 Merino Baselayer (200 oder 250 glaub ich) und einer dünnen Windstopper-Fleecejacke (Sportful Fiandre). Wenn ich bergauf fahr, hab ich den Zipp vorne halb offen u. beim Bergab dann zu + Stirnband oder dünne Helmhaube. Wenn es bei meinem Begleiter nur ein bisschen vorne reinzieht ist er am nächsten Tag verkühlt... Bei mir passt das aber perfekt und damit brauche ich keinen Rucksack (= auf jeden Fall am Rücken schwitzen).

Mit einer Gore Tex Pro (Achtung da gibt es verschiedene Membrane) würde ich niemals fahren, außer wenn es regnet. Auch wenn GTX Schweiß ableiten kann ist irgendwann Schluss. Mir ist selbst eine Softshell zu wenig atmungsaktiv.

Der beste Tipp war schon, nämlich mehrere dünne Schichten wählen, "so wenig wie möglich" und außen etwas mit Windstopper o.ä. Beim Bergauf dann eine Schicht aus oder so gemütlich fahren, dass man möglichst wenig schwitzt.


----------



## JohnCasey (12. Oktober 2021)

Da ich dich so nett aus dem letzten Thread herausbefördert habe, möchte ich dir natürlich auch gerne weiterhelfen 

Also ich war letztens bei sehr starkem Wind fahren. Da ich ebenfalls schnell und viel schwitze, hatte ich bergauf ein Endura MT500 Shirt und darüber die Schöffel Gaiole Windjacke an. Damit habe ich immer noch geschwitzt, aber das Shirt trocknet sehr schnell und die Schöffel ist gut durchlüftet, hält aber trotzdem den bösen Wind von vorn und an den Armen ab. Müssten so 12-15° gewesen sein, falls ich mich recht erinnere. Bergab im Wald wurde das dann aber sehr frisch, sodass ich mir die Schöffel Setagaya M Fleecjacke als Midlayer angezogen habe. Diese trocknet ebenfalls super schnell und ist recht dünn.

Letztes Wochenende auf dem Flowtrail Stromberg im Wald (ging immer hoch/runter) hatte ich dann die Windjacke weggelassen, weil es nicht windig war. Der Fahrtwind geht dann aber durch die Fleecejacke und das Shirt durch. War leicht geschwitzt, eigentlich ganz ok, da alles schnell getrocknet ist.

Für den Winter habe ich als Baselayer noch das Odlo Active Warm (es gibt bei Odlo ein System mit X-light, light, warm, X-warm). Das bringt dann im Winter noch mal ordentlich Wärme.

Das alles ist aber Kunstfaserzeugs (Polyester & Co), sprich wenn man mal so richtig nass geschwitzt sein sollte und dann Wind bei niedrigen Temperaturen drankommt, dann wird es richtig kalt, weil der Kram die Wärme nicht gut hält. Daher werde ich mir wohl oder übel etwas aus Merinowolle zulegen müssen. Leider sehr teuer, aber dieses Material ist sehr gut klimaregulierend und selbst, wenn es mal nass ist, hält es die Wärme. Das kann ich bestätigen, da ich Merionwollesocken trage und quasi nie nasse, aber immer warme Füße habe. Ich brauche da auch im Winter keine Wärmepads oder sonstigen Blödsinn. Es gibt halt dicker und dünner gearbeitete Merinostoffe (das müssten diese Zahlen sein, also 200, 250, etc.), da muss ich mich dann auch mal reinarbeiten. Und zudem möchte man ja auch kein Shirt aus Tierquälereibetrieben kaufen (Mulesing & Co), also nicht ganz so trivial für mich, die Geschichte 

Wenn mal richtig Hardcorewetter ist, dann kommt die Hardshell zum einsatz: Schöffel 3L Jacket Aletsch M.
Die ist defintiv Wasserdicht, habe sie mehrmals bei Wanderungen im Regen getragen (bisher bis zu 1 Stunde Regen), aber auch im Schnee und beim Fahrrad fahren im Winter, wenn es nass-kalt war.
Das Ding ist sein Geld definitiv wert bisher, jedoch wirst du dort trotz einer gewissen Atmungsaktivität ins Schwitzen kommen, wenn es bergauf geht. Man kann halt nicht alles haben. Eine Hardshell würde ich nur im kalten Winter anziehen oder wenn es regnet, da man hier wie gesagt leicht ins Schwitzen kommt. Wasserdicht +  wirklich atmungsaktiv gibt es nicht. Die Jacken haben zwar eine Membran und eine hochwertige Hardshell kann da sicher noch etwas regulieren, aber etwas feucht wird es darunter immer werden. Die Temperaturregulierung klappt übrigens desto besser, je kälter es draußen ist.

So aus der Hüfte heraus würde ich dir fast raten, eine winddichte, atmungsaktive Jacke zu nehmen und darunter etwas aus Merionwolle zu tragen.


PS: Ich bin kein Schöffel-Mitarbeiter, der Kram scheint mir nur recht gut zu passen.

PPS: @trialsrookie Die Sportfuel Fiandres (welche eigentlich genau?) sehen echt interessant aus, vielleicht überwinde ich mich irgendwann mal, zuzuschlagen, wenn ich mit meiner jetzigen Ausstattung nicht klarkommen sollte.

PPPS: Den Hals musst du in jedem Fall extra bedienen, wenn es da reinzieht. Mir hat auch für den Winter dieser Schal gereicht. Ansonsten mal in den Shops nach Schal oder Buff suchen, die gibt's in allen Materialien und Dicken. Sollte halt so warm sein, dass man noch nicht darunter schwitzt. Aber auch der Kopf kann ein Problem sein. Wenn dem zu kalt wird, kanns am ganzen Körper frösteln. Such nicht weiter, nimm die Gore Wear M Windstopper Thermo. Beste Radmütze der Welt, muss nur auf deinen Kopf passen


----------



## Dalen (13. Oktober 2021)

Danke für deinen Beitrag. Ich taste mich nun mal Stück für Stück nach vorne.


----------



## ralleycorse (13. Oktober 2021)

Ich kombiniere auch unterschiedliche Schichten unter die Windjacke. Je nach Temperatur.
Meine Faustregel: Beim losfahren muss man leicht frösteln! Wenn man das nicht tut wird es zu warm und man schwitzt sich nass.
Wenn man am Anfang leicht fröstelt passt es dann wenn man warm ist. Man schwitzt nicht so viel und friert daher später weniger.
Aber auch wichtig: Je kälter umso gleichmässiger die Belastung! Nur dann kann man verhindern, dass man zuerst zuviel Schwitzt und dann friert. Auch wenns hart ist, da ist das eigentliche Mountainbiken (Steil hoch - steil runter) eher nicht so angesagt. Eher Graveltouren oder zumindest möglichst flache Anstiege.

der Lange

Edit: Natürlich komplett Windstopper: Jacke, Hose, Mütze, Handschuhe. An den Füssen Winterschuhe unter 6°


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 2RadBanause (13. Oktober 2021)

Dalen schrieb:


> was wäre denn für die dickere Schicht oder fleece das Beste aus deiner Erfahrung.


Über die sehr luftdurchlässigen inneren Schichten ist fleece ganz gut, aber absolut winddurchlässig.


Dalen schrieb:


> und welche Jacke ist wirklich -aus eurer Erfahrung - windicht.


Über die äußere Schicht aus fleece eine Softshell-Jacke als Windbreaker. Es ist von Vorteil, wenn die Softshelljacke Lüftungsreißverschlüsse an verschiedenen Stellen besitzt: Die dann bei Bedarf öffnen zur Durchlüftung der fleece-Schicht.


----------



## tkbanker (13. Oktober 2021)

Ich habe im Laufe des letzten Jahres fast komplett die MTB Winterklamotten getauscht: 
Baselayer kurz- und langarm von Odlo in verschiedenen "Wärmegraden". Odlo Midlayer bzw. MTB Trikots von Endura (auch hier lang- und kurzarm) drüber. Darüber (wenn nötig), je nach Wetter eine Soft- oder Hardshell-Jacke (Odlo bzw. Endura MT500).

Ein guter Tipp ist es, die Dicke/Wärme der Kleidung so gering zu wählen, das man, bevor man losfährt leicht friert. Die meisten Probleme ergeben sich m.E. dadurch, zu warm angezogen zu sein. Trotz all der Atmungsaktivität etc. die Klamotten können nicht zaubern. Hinzu kommt (anders als beim Joggen) der krasse Unterschied bei der Anstrengung zwischen Up- und Downhill. Ein zusätzlicher Baselayer im Rucksack zum Wechseln ist auch nicht verkehrt. Das wird dann eben mal ganz kurz seeehr kalt, aber danach geht es angenehm warm und trocken weiter.


----------



## fone (13. Oktober 2021)

Dalen schrieb:


> was wäre denn für die dickere Schicht oder fleece das Beste aus deiner Erfahrung.
> 
> und welche Jacke ist wirklich -aus eurer Erfahrung - windicht.
> 
> und was nehmenden für sie mittlere Schicht?


Ich hab mehrere Fleece-Midlayer Teile so um die 200er Ecke: Norona, 2x Patagonia R2, Raab Hoody, aber am liebsten Trage ich ein No-Name-Fleece für 8 Euro von irgend einem englischen Sportdiscounter. Passen sollte es und ich persönlich mag es simpel und ohne viele Gimmicks/Features. Also einfach mal im Laden gucken was es so gibt. Sind eh alles nur alte Plastikflaschen.

Ne wasserdichte Hardschelljacke sollte doch winddicht sein, meine sind es zumindest.


----------



## TearZz (13. Oktober 2021)

Wie viele schon schrieben, empfehle ich auch das Zwiebe prinzip und wie der eine Kollege schon meinte, lieber so das es kurz kalt is aber so nach 10min hat man eh Betriebstemperatur. Kann jetzt aber eher weniger von MTB sprechen sondern vom normalen Arbeitsweg, 30min. da fahr ich je nach Temperatur bis -2°C. Wenn ich in der Freitzeit fahre, is es mir nicht so wichtig wie sehr ich schwitze, aber da halt auch Zwiebelprinzip, kann man schnell wechseln. Diverse Kombinationen die ich mir über gewisse Zeit ausprobiert habe. Musst du wahrscheinlich an deinen Körper + Außentemperatur anpassen.

Jacke vaude dundee classic ( für mich beste Fahrradjacke die ich je hatte, deswegen gleich 3mal gekauft^^)
kurze merino/Seide T-shirts von Vaude
Langarm Polyster Trikot Molon Labe
kurze oder lange Unterwäsche von odlo(Polyster) und Icebreaker(Merino)
bis 9-10°C kurze Hose mit Knielingen, wahlweise geht auch kurze Hose + Regenüberhose von Vaude gegen den kalten Wind bzw. bringt Isolation
dünne Merino Mütze von endura unterm Helm so ab 5°C abwärts

Schlimmste finde ich immer Füße und Hände. Hände habe ich jetzt diverse Handschuhe durch aber bin noch nicht richtig zufrieden.


----------



## ralleycorse (13. Oktober 2021)

3 Finger Handschuhe helfen enorm (zb. https://www.gorewear.com/de/de-de/g...00656_color=9900&cgid=gw_sport_cycling_gloves)

Und natürlich richtige Winterschuhe.

Und 2 Tipps:

Die Beine sind recht kälteunempfindlich. Aber kalte Beine - kalte Füsse. Also auch an den Beinen etwas wärmer anziehen, dann klappts auch mit den warmen Füssen.
Bei klaren Minusgraden fahre ich mit Skihelm. Man verliert extrem viel Kälte über den Kopf.

Dann klappts auch bei -10 Grad in die Arbeit (also ca. 1h Fahrt, viel länger wird bei mir dann kritisch)


----------



## tkbanker (13. Oktober 2021)

Bei mir ist es weniger das Frieren, als die Kälteempfindlichkeit auf der Brust. Seit einer Lungenentzündung hab ich damit Probleme. 

Als Taucher lernt man, dass man über den Kopf viel Wärme verliert, da der ungeschützt ist. Daher auch im Sommer immer mit Kopfhaube tauchen. Der Tipp mit der dünnen Merino Mütze unter dem Helm ist Gold wert! Dreifingerhandschuhe sind auch bei Tauchern sehr beliebt, weil warm.

Einen hab ich noch: Die dicksten Socken nützen nur wenig, wenn die Schuhe zu eng sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wowbagger (13. Oktober 2021)

Als Unterwäsche kann ich noch Q36.5 und Liod empfehlen.


----------



## tackleberry (13. Oktober 2021)

Wie die anderen schon sagten, Du brauchst nen anständigen Baselayer und sonstige Klamotten, welche den Schweiß nach außen befördern ohne dich auskühlen zu lassen.


----------



## ExcelBiker (14. Oktober 2021)

Dalen schrieb:


> Winddicht ist


Damit fangen die Probleme an und gehen mit


Dalen schrieb:


> wirklich warm


weiter.

So mal für die Physik dahinter: Die Membranen haben alle die Eigenschaft, kein flüssiges Wasser durch zu lassen. Du schwitzt viel - also hast du eine hohe Luftfeuchtigkeit in deinen Klamotten. An der äußersten Schicht, sprich an der Jacke, ist es kalt. Dort kühlt die feuchte, warme Luft ab und kondensiert, vorzugsweise direkt an der Innenseite der Jacke. Und dann ist der Schweiß wieder flüssig und kann nicht aus der Jacke raus. Die Folge ist, dass du immer nässer wirst und schnell ein kaltes Gefühl bekommst. Der Effekt ist bekannt, Stichwort "Taupunktunterschreitung", und geistert auch immer wieder in Testberichten rum, z.B. bei wasserdichten Membranklamotten, die dann irgendwo doch angeblich "undicht" sind.

Wenn es also draußen ausreichend kalt ist, ist es viel sinnvoller, etwas leicht bis stark winddurchlässiges zu verwenden. Der Luftzug nimmt die feuchte Luft im Inneren langsam mit, du bleibst trockener und wärmer als mit Membranjacke.

Ich habe das selbst seit vielen Jahren so im Einsatz. Entweder eine relativ dicke Schicht aus Fleece-Pullovern, oder eine leichte Windjacke (ohne Membran!) über eine mitteldicke Schicht Fleece. Die Windjacke, die ich habe (ein altes Teil von Pearl Izumi aus dem Lauf-Bereich), lässt so viel Wind durch, dass die Feuchtigkeit raus geht, aber gleichzeitig so wenig Wind, dass ich nicht unkontrolliert auskühle.

Merino oder andere Wolle kann etwas helfen, muss aber nicht. Ich finde Wolle recht angenehm, aber auch die wird bei mir völlig durchnässt. Nur dauert das länger als mit Plastik-Klamotten.

Tatsächlich mache ich das mit dem innen ersaufen auch, aber nicht auf dem Bike, sondern eher bei Skitouren im Aufstieg. Wenn ich weiß, dass die Klamotten sowieso nass sind, und Wind kommt auf, dann ziehe ich oft einfach eine (Membran-)Jacke drüber, auch wenn ich dann noch nässer werde. Ist mir dann egal, oben muss ich eh alles wechseln.


----------



## McDreck (14. Oktober 2021)

JohnCasey schrieb:


> Es gibt halt dicker und dünner gearbeitete Merinostoffe (das müssten diese Zahlen sein, also 200, 250, etc.), da muss ich mich dann auch mal reinarbeiten.


Die Zahlen bedeuten Gramm pro laufenden Meter Stoff, kurz Stoffgewicht. Je höher, desto dicker der Stoff, wobei durch bestimmte Stricktechniken die Dicke und damit auch die Isolationsfähigkeit bei gleichem Gewicht verbessert werden kann. Stichwort "Frotteestrick".
Zum Beispiel habe ich ein 200er Merino ohne Frotteestrick und eines mit. Letzteres fühlt sich flauschiger und wärmer an. Durch die Frotteeschlaufen ist mehr Luft im Stoff und das isoliert besser.
Bei beiden 200ern handelt es sich um dünne Pullover, wenn man das in normale Begrifflichkeiten fasst. T-Shirt-Dicke wäre so 140 g/lfm. Ein Wollpullover dürfte so im Bereich 300 bis 600 g/lfm liegen. Ich habe eine 600er Merino Strickjacke und die ist richtiggehend schwer.



fone schrieb:


> Ne wasserdichte Hardschelljacke sollte doch winddicht sein, meine sind es zumindest.


Ne Hardshell ist immer auch wasserdicht und damit auch winddicht. Wenn Funktionskleidung als nur wasserabweisend beworben wird, ist es keine Hardshell und bestenfalls winddicht. Winddicht bedeutet, dass immer noch Luft durchgeht und damit vermutlich auch Wasser, nur halt kein Windzug.



ExcelBiker schrieb:


> Merino oder andere Wolle kann etwas helfen, muss aber nicht. Ich finde Wolle recht angenehm, aber auch die wird bei mir völlig durchnässt. Nur dauert das länger als mit Plastik-Klamotten.


Manche Leute schwitzen einfach sehr stark. Da hilft wohl am besten Netzwäsche und die am besten noch aus Polypropylen, weil das 100% hydrophob ist, sprich die Fasern halten Wasser genau gar nicht. So wird der  Schweiß von der Haut gezogen, was natürlich das kaltnasse Gefühl nimmt.

Ich schwitze nicht übermäßig, weswegen ich hier nur die Erfahrungen anderer zitieren kann, aber bei Pendelstrecken weniger 10km und Temperaturen über dem Gefrierpunkt sollte das alles eigentlich halb so wild sein. Seit ich outdooraktiv geworden bin, halte ich alles im Bereich von Plusgraden für warm bis schlimmstenfalls bisschen frisch. Zumindest solange man sich bewegt. Erst wenn es im Gesicht beißt, wird's spannend.


----------



## fone (14. Oktober 2021)

McDreck schrieb:


> Ne Hardshell ist immer auch wasserdicht und damit auch winddicht. Wenn Funktionskleidung als nur wasserabweisend beworben wird, ist es keine Hardshell und bestenfalls winddicht. Winddicht bedeutet, dass immer noch Luft durchgeht und damit vermutlich auch Wasser, nur halt kein Windzug.


ich hab ja auch nicht geschrieben, dass ne Hardshell nicht wasserdicht wäre.

Er schreibt aber, dass seine Goretex Jacke... (Hardshell?) nicht winddicht wäre.


----------



## fone (14. Oktober 2021)

tkbanker schrieb:


> Bei mir ist es weniger das Frieren, als die Kälteempfindlichkeit auf der Brust. Seit einer Lungenentzündung hab ich damit Probleme.
> 
> Als Taucher lernt man, dass man über den Kopf viel Wärme verliert, da der ungeschützt ist. Daher auch im Sommer immer mit Kopfhaube tauchen. Der Tipp mit der dünnen Merino Mütze unter dem Helm ist Gold wert! Dreifingerhandschuhe sind auch bei Tauchern sehr beliebt, weil warm.
> 
> Einen hab ich noch: Die dicksten Socken nützen nur wenig, wenn die Schuhe zu eng sind.


Das mit dem Kälteempfinden auf der Brust (und am unteren Hals) ist auch bei mir ausgeprägt, vielleicht hatte ich mal ne Lungenentzündung? 

Ein Buff ist da im Winter sehr beliebt um den Hals. Mütze eh schon bei milden Temperaturen. Und da meine Ohren recht empfindlich gegen Kälte und Zug sind: Windbreaker Haube unter den Helm.


----------



## McDreck (14. Oktober 2021)

fone schrieb:


> ich hab ja auch nicht geschrieben


Ich wollte nur den Begriff sicherheitshalber nochmal klären.


fone schrieb:


> Er schreibt aber, dass seine Goretex Jacke... (Hardshell?) nicht winddicht wäre


Die Jacken waren allesamt von der Marke Gore und/oder mit GoreTex Windstopper Membran. Keine Ahnung was das Zeug taugt, aber die Jacken waren eher für hohe Aktivität ausgelegt und da ist eher Überhitzen das Problem. Demzufolge lassen die vermutlich zumindest an bestimmten Stellen den Wind durch. Fährt man jetzt bei geringer körperlicher Aktivität schnell ne zeitlang bergab, dann hat man besser was komplett, zumindest aber von vorne, Winddichtes an. Einen dünnen leichten Windbreaker kann man leicht hinten ins Trikot stecken und bei Bedarf anziehen. Ist eigentlich Standard, zumindest bei den Rennradlern.


----------



## JohnCasey (14. Oktober 2021)

McDreck schrieb:


> Die Zahlen bedeuten Gramm pro laufenden Meter Stoff, kurz Stoffgewicht. Je höher, desto dicker der Stoff, wobei durch bestimmte Stricktechniken die Dicke und damit auch die Isolationsfähigkeit bei gleichem Gewicht verbessert werden kann. Stichwort "Frotteestrick".
> Zum Beispiel habe ich ein 200er Merino ohne Frotteestrick und eines mit. Letzteres fühlt sich flauschiger und wärmer an. Durch die Frotteeschlaufen ist mehr Luft im Stoff und das isoliert besser.
> Bei beiden 200ern handelt es sich um dünne Pullover, wenn man das in normale Begrifflichkeiten fasst. T-Shirt-Dicke wäre so 140 g/lfm. Ein Wollpullover dürfte so im Bereich 300 bis 600 g/lfm liegen. Ich habe eine 600er Merino Strickjacke und die ist richtiggehend schwer.



Top, vielen Dank  
Das macht die Auswahl schon mal viel leichter. Leider gibt nicht jeder Hersteller das Stoffgewicht an.


----------



## Cram82 (15. Oktober 2021)

Dalen schrieb:


> wichtig ist mir, wenn ich dann nass bin eine Jacke zu haben, die:
> Unter-Armbelüftung hat Winddicht ist und wirklich warm hält.


Da ich nicht nur MTB sondern auch RR fahre, habe ich auch entsprechende Klamotten und kann da Castelli wirklich sehr empfehlen. Ich habe diverse Jacken für die kalte Jahreszeit, aber die "Perfetto ROS long sleeve" ist mit Abstand meine Lieblingsjacke. Es ist nicht die aller wärmste, aber die mit der größten Temperatur Amplitude. Dazu mit großen Öffnungen an der Seite, winddicht und sogar bei leichtem Regen dicht. Man muss halt die enge Passform mögen, die aber eben auch gut den Schweiß abtransportiert. Oft sind die Rückentaschen sehr nass, aber die Jacke von innen nur minimal feucht! Die 4° bis 14° die Castelli angibt  sind je nach Unterhemd durchaus realistisch und gehen beim MTB ggf. sogar noch weiter "runter". Leider hat die Jacke nur noch 2 große und nicht mehr 3 Rückentaschen. Wenn es die wieder mit 3 gibt, hole ich mir noch eine davon.

Man kann die 200€ teuer finden, aber für das Gebotene finde ich das wirklich sehr fair. Nur nicht die "convertible" nehmen. Die ist nicht nur teurer, sondern an den Armen viel zu eng. Es gibt auch eine neue "Go jacket" die einen ähnlichen Einsatzzweck hat, dazu kann ich aber nichts sagen.  Nur bei den Unterhemden bin ich mit der Marke nicht zufrieden, da würde ich auf was anderes zurück greifen.


----------



## trialsrookie (16. Oktober 2021)

JohnCasey schrieb:


> PPS: @trialsrookie Die Sportfuel Fiandres (welche eigentlich genau?) sehen echt interessant aus, vielleicht überwinde ich mich irgendwann mal, zuzuschlagen, wenn ich mit meiner jetzigen Ausstattung nicht klarkommen sollte.



Es ist die Fiandre Warm: https://www.sportful.com/at/fiandre-warm-jacket/p/112050021A-002

Bin sehr zufrieden, aber wie immer bei den Italienern muss man 1-2 Nummern größer wählen. Normal hab ich XL (selten L), die Sportful habe ich in XXL und sie ist "Rennrad-eng"; rückblickend hätte ich sie vielleicht in 3XL genommen  🤪


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Axel2k (17. Oktober 2021)

Odlo Active als Baselayer und Endura MT500 Winterjacke oben drüber. Perfekt für schweißtreibende Touren bei -10 bis 5 Grad


----------



## schlonser (17. Oktober 2021)

Cram82 schrieb:


> Da ich nicht nur MTB sondern auch RR fahre, habe ich auch entsprechende Klamotten und kann da Castelli wirklich sehr empfehlen. Ich habe diverse Jacken für die kalte Jahreszeit, aber die "Perfetto ROS long sleeve" ist mit Abstand meine Lieblingsjacke. Es ist nicht die aller wärmste, aber die mit der größten Temperatur Amplitude. Dazu mit großen Öffnungen an der Seite, winddicht und sogar bei leichtem Regen dicht. Man muss halt die enge Passform mögen, die aber eben auch gut den Schweiß abtransportiert. Oft sind die Rückentaschen sehr nass, aber die Jacke von innen nur minimal feucht! Die 4° bis 14° die Castelli angibt  sind je nach Unterhemd durchaus realistisch und gehen beim MTB ggf. sogar noch weiter "runter". Leider hat die Jacke nur noch 2 große und nicht mehr 3 Rückentaschen. Wenn es die wieder mit 3 gibt, hole ich mir noch eine davon.
> 
> Man kann die 200€ teuer finden, aber für das Gebotene finde ich das wirklich sehr fair. Nur nicht die "convertible" nehmen. Die ist nicht nur teurer, sondern an den Armen viel zu eng. Es gibt auch eine neue "Go jacket" die einen ähnlichen Einsatzzweck hat, dazu kann ich aber nichts sagen.  Nur bei den Unterhemden bin ich mit der Marke nicht zufrieden, da würde ich auf was anderes zurück greifen.



Danke für den Tip mit der Go Jacket, muß ich mal ausprobieren. Scheint etwas legerer vom Schnitt zu sein damit man auch noch was drunter kriegt.


----------



## Laufrad0815 (17. Oktober 2021)

Axel2k schrieb:


> Odlo Active als Baselayer und Endura MT500 Winterjacke oben drüber. Perfekt für schweißtreibende Touren bei -10 bis 5 Grad


Meinst du die MT500 Freezing Point?


----------



## Chris650 (17. Oktober 2021)

Da kann ich auch nur Zwiebelprinzip empfehlen. Merinounterwäsche, drüber ein atmungsaktives Longsleeve und am Schluss die Vaude Moab IV. Die Moab ist zwar dünn, hält aber winddicht und ist trotzdem atmungsaktiv. Absolute Empfehlung das Teil.


----------



## Axel2k (17. Oktober 2021)

Ja genau, die Endura Freezing Point. Komme gerade zurück von einer 2,5h Tour, baselayer und die Freezing Point. Mir war weder kalt noch bin ich verschwitzt. Geniale Jacke!


----------



## McDreck (18. Oktober 2021)

Axel2k schrieb:


> Ja genau, die Endura Freezing Point. Komme gerade zurück von einer 2,5h Tour, baselayer und die Freezing Point. Mir war weder kalt noch bin ich verschwitzt. Geniale Jacke!


Nix gegen die Jacke, aber die Funktion kriegste auch mit ner Fleecejacke plus Windbreaker hin.

Btw...








						Endura MT500 Freezing Point: Warme Klamotten für den Winter
					

Die neue Endura MT500 Freezing Point-Kollektion besteht aus einer Bike-Jacke und Hose für die kalten Wintertage. Hier gibt's alle Infos dazu.




					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## Axel2k (18. Oktober 2021)

Wenn du einen Wind Breaker findest, der sich so großzügig unter den Armen und am Bauch öffnen lässt, dann ja.


----------



## Dalen (18. Oktober 2021)

Stand heute friere ich am wenigsten in der Columbia Heat 1000 - darunter ein Netzteil, plus Odlo baselayer - aber die Jacke hat keine Unterarmbelüflung…und ist bestimmt nicht wirklich fürs MTB geeignet …

also - ich bin immer noch auf der Suche nach einer warmen Jacke …und danke euch im Voraus für weitere Vorschläge.


----------



## McDreck (18. Oktober 2021)

Axel2k schrieb:


> Wenn du einen Wind Breaker findest, der sich so großzügig unter den Armen und am Bauch öffnen lässt, dann ja.


Einen Windbreaker muss ich nicht großzügig an so speziellen Stellen öffnen können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tinu1987 (18. Oktober 2021)

Ich bin letztes Jahr bei 5° bis -5° in einer 15-Jährigen leicht gefütterten Helly Hansen Regen Jacke gefahren. Darunter ein Funktion T-Shirt und ein Funktion Pullover. Beim rauf fahren kommt der Pullover weg, sobald es etwas windgeschützt ist und rauf geht und ich anfange zu schwitzen. Bin aber auch nur 1 – 2 Stunden unterwegs im Winter.

Sie ist frisch gewaschen und imprägniert, hoffe sie ist jetzt wieder ein wenig Wasserabweisender als auch schon.

Ideal ist die Jacke nicht da sie keine Belüftungen hat, aber nur in einem T-Shirt ist sie nicht zu war. Wenn du eine alte Regenjacke rumliegen hast teste mal unterschiedliche Lagen.


----------



## Axel2k (18. Oktober 2021)

Joa, haben wir wohl unterschiedliche Ansichten 😄
Habe selber für die Übergangszeit noch die Vaude mit 80% Winddichtigkeit, die ist nur aktuell aber bereits zu kalt… und mit nem fleece darunter zu schwitzig.


----------



## McDreck (18. Oktober 2021)

Axel2k schrieb:


> Joa, haben wir wohl unterschiedliche Ansichten 😄
> Habe selber für die Übergangszeit noch die Vaude mit 80% Winddichtigkeit, die ist nur aktuell aber bereits zu kalt… und mit nem fleece darunter zu schwitzig.


Der Trick liegt darin die Dicke vom Fleece den Temperaturen anzupassen.
Dann kommt es noch auf die jeweilige Fahrsituation an. Kurbelt man länger bergauf, macht man halt den Windbreaker ganz auf. Geht der Bergab-Teil los, Jacke zu und gut. Dann kann man noch Kombinationen mit Windbreaker-Weste machen.

Mir geht's nur drum, dass man nicht unbedingt die eine superspezielle, nur für MTB zertifizierte, Sonderkleidung kaufen muss. Man kann mit einer Handvoll Standardklamotten, die viele meist eh schon im Schrank haben, mittels Zwiebelsystem die meisten Szenarien abdecken. Hat man die Sonderspezialklamotte, dann herzlichen Glückwunsch und viel Spaß damit! Man soll halt nur nicht glauben, es ginge nur so und nicht anders, denn dann hat das Marketing gewonnen.


----------



## Toolkid (18. Oktober 2021)

Ich würde sagen, dass du zu warm angezogen bist. Wasser leitet Wärme wörtlich besser als Luft. Wenn das Wasser dann noch verdunstet, hast du einen zusätzlichen Kühleffekt. Wenn der Stoff also (schweiß)nass ist, kann er nicht mehr warmhalten.
Manchmal ist weniger mehr. Wenn du dich so kleidest, dass dir vor dem losfahren kalt ist und du erstmal auf Betriebstemperatur kommen musst, um nicht zu frieren, dann hält sich auch das Schwitzen in Grenzen. 
Für Pausen empfiehlt sich dann noch eine zusätzliche Kleidungsschicht.


----------



## tkbanker (18. Oktober 2021)

Hier war ja nach einer Jacke für die Winterkälte gefragt. Bei meiner Tour gestern, waren es 6-10 Grad. Da hat eine dünne Odlo Softshelljacke gereicht. Darunter kurzarmiger Baselayer und ein Bike Shirt mit langen Armen. Eine Primaloft Jacke habe ich, für die Touren von - 15 bis - 10 Grad.


----------



## Dalen (18. Oktober 2021)

Welche Primaloft Jacke z.B. ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tkbanker (18. Oktober 2021)

Dalen schrieb:


> Welche Primaloft Jacke z.B. ?


Meine ist von Columbia. Der Midlayer aus einer Skijacke. Im Grunde so etwas:








						Sites-odlo-eu-Site
					






					www.odlo.com
				




Die MT500 drüber würde auch noch gehen. Das ist dann aber das absolute Maximum an Oberbekleidung.


----------



## fone (18. Oktober 2021)

Nano Puff, was sonst. ->


----------



## Laufrad0815 (18. Oktober 2021)

Ich hatte mir letztes Jahr bei Decathlon diese Jacke gekauft:
https://www.decathlon.de/p/fleecejacke-hybridjacke-winterwandern-sh900-x-warm-herren/_/R-p-332161

Mit Decathlon Kipsta 500 Langarm Baselayer und etwas dickerem Langarmtrikot (Leatt DBX 5.0 Jersey) bis in die Minusgrade sehr brauchbar.
Nur das schicke Blau aus dem letzten Jahr gibt es nicht mehr.


----------



## McDreck (18. Oktober 2021)

fone schrieb:


> Nano Puff, was sonst. ->


Micro!


----------



## fone (18. Oktober 2021)

Laufrad0815 schrieb:


> Ich hatte mir letztes Jahr bei Decathlon diese Jacke gekauft:
> https://www.decathlon.de/p/fleecejacke-hybridjacke-winterwandern-sh900-x-warm-herren/_/R-p-332161
> 
> Mit Decathlon Kipsta 500 Langarm Baselayer und etwas dickerem Langarmtrikot (Leatt DBX 5.0 Jersey) bis in die Minusgrade sehr brauchbar.
> Nur das schicke Blau aus dem letzten Jahr gibt es nicht mehr.



Ich bin grundsätzlich kein Freund von so Hybrid-Geschichten, aber bei einer Primaloft Wärmejacke kann ich mir das gut vorstellen. Mir sind die Primaloft Jacken (oder sonstige Kunstfaser Wärmejacken) immer zu schwitzig für sportliche Betätigung.
Wenn die Decathlon Sachen vom Schnitt her passen* , finde ich die immer ziemlich geil. Auch die Merino Sachen finde ich ok und ich trag bei warmen Wetter sehr gerne das 5€ Funktionsunterhemd.

*) bei mir leider selten, dabei hätte ich so gerne die stretchige Hardshell behalten.


----------



## Tinu1987 (18. Oktober 2021)

tkbanker schrieb:


> Hier war ja nach einer Jacke für die Winterkälte gefragt. Bei meiner Tour gestern, waren es 6-10 Grad. Da hat eine dünne Odlo Softshelljacke gereicht. Darunter kurzarmiger Baselayer und ein Bike Shirt mit langen Armen. Eine Primaloft Jacke habe ich, für die Touren von - 15 bis - 10 Grad.


Kommt auch sehr auf das eigene Kälteempfinden an. Ich war dieses Wochenende bei 10-15° am Biken und hatte ein Funktion T-Shirt und ein Pullover an und darüber ein langarm Trikot. War ohne Windstopper warm genug trotz etwas Wind und dank genügend Sonne.


----------



## Laufrad0815 (18. Oktober 2021)

Tinu1987 schrieb:


> Kommt auch sehr auf das eigene Kälteempfinden an. Ich war dieses Wochenende bei 10-15° am Biken und hatte ein Funktion T-Shirt und ein Pullover an und darüber ein langarm Trikot. War ohne Windstopper warm genug trotz etwas Wind und dank genügend Sonne.


Bei den aktuellen Temperaturen reicht mir ein Baselayer mit dem Leatt DBX 5.0 Jersey drüber. Das ist etwas dicker vom Material und hält vorne und an den Armen den Wind gut ab. Dazu noch Buff am Hals.


----------



## Shonzo (18. Oktober 2021)

ralleycorse schrieb:


> Auch wenns hart ist, da ist das eigentliche Mountainbiken (Steil hoch - steil runter) eher nicht so angesagt.


Gerade das ist im Winter einfacher händelbar. Locker gekleidet kontinuierlich berghoch, umziehen und dick einpacken, bergab.


----------



## Dalen (18. Oktober 2021)

Bei uns geht es eher mal rauf und dann wieder runter…na ja…

heute - Netz, plus Oldo (Funktion mit Merino) plus Achtung ja china Jacke gefüttert.

um einiges wärmer, aber doch wieder etwas zu viel geschwitzt - trotz immer wieder öffnen und schließen.

daher meine Frage - was ist das beste nach diesem Netz-Teil - was zieht man dann an? Gibt es da einen ähnlich guten Tipp? Wie gesagt Oldo ist not bad, aber vielleicht muss ich da auch nochmal ran.

wäre 100 % Funktion noch besser als Funktion und Merino?

könnt ihr dazu bitte nochmals eure links addieren.


----------



## trialsrookie (19. Oktober 2021)

Laufrad0815 schrieb:


> Bei den aktuellen Temperaturen reicht mir ein Baselayer mit dem Leatt DBX 5.0 Jersey drüber. Das ist etwas dicker vom Material und hält vorne und an den Armen den Wind gut ab. Dazu noch Buff am Hals.


Ja genau, das zeigt wieder wie schwierig konkrete Tipps sind (insbesondere mit Temperaturangaben). Ich brauche anscheinend ähnlich wenig wie du und fahre aktuell bei den Vormittagsrunden (so 5-10°) mit einem Kurzarm-Merinoshirt und einem Vaude "All year" Langarmtrikot. Das Trikot is minimal dicker und hat Windstopper-Einlagen. Das ist mir schon tlw. zu warm, aber im Zweifel dann doch etwas wärmer als frieren. Aber mit einem Pullover würde ich den Hitzetod sterben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## McDreck (19. Oktober 2021)

Dalen schrieb:


> daher meine Frage - was ist das beste nach diesem Netz-Teil - was zieht man dann an?


Langarm Shirt, Merino oder Kunstfaser egal. Hauptsache keine Baumwolle, weil die trocknet zu langsam. Dicke, je nach dem. Aufgabe dieser Lage wäre Schweiß aufnehmen.


Dalen schrieb:


> wäre 100 % Funktion noch besser als Funktion und Merino?


Merino ist auch Funktion. Was Du meinst ist "Kunstfaser". KuFa trocknet schneller, stinkt aber auch nach der Anwendung und sollte gewaschen werden. Wenn das nur eine Ausfahrt überstehen muss bis zur Wäsche, kannst gerne auch KuFa verwenden. Ist billiger, aber erzeugt eventuell auch Mikroplastik und ist nicht biologisch abbaubar, wenn Dich Nachhaltigkeit interessiert.


Dalen schrieb:


> plus Achtung ja china Jacke gefüttert.
> 
> um einiges wärmer, aber doch wieder etwas zu viel geschwitzt - trotz immer wieder öffnen und schließen.


Chinajacke gefüttert weglassen bzw. im Rucksack und stattdessen nur Windbreaker drüber. Bei 10° braucht man Fütterung nur, wenn man sich nicht bewegt. Bewegt man sich damit, wird einem zu warm. Wird einem zu warm, schwitzt man. Hört man auf sich zu bewegen, kühlt der Schweiß mehr als einem lieb ist.


Dalen schrieb:


> könnt ihr dazu bitte nochmals eure links addieren.


Man kann Glück nicht kaufen. Dazu braucht man Können. Können wäre sich endlich mal nicht zu warm anzuziehen bei starker körperlicher Aktivität, weil da heizt der Körper sich selber.


----------



## JohnCasey (1. November 2021)

Habe mich heute erfolgreich zu warm angezogen, die Temperaturen spielen echt verrückt. Als ich draußen war, um das Fahrrad zu holen, war ich dann aber zu faul, wieder hochzulatschen, also einfach mal geschwitzt. War ja nur eine kleine Runde 

Wie dem auch sei, hab seit kurzem ein Merino Baselayer (Odlo Klasse "warm") und hatte das heute inkl. Windjacke an. War dementsprechend nach meiner kleinen Runde nass geschwitzt am Rücken, aber: Auch wenn es richtig zugig wird, man merkt erstens gar nicht, dass man nass ist und zweitens wird es auch nicht kalt. Das ist bei Kunstfaser eher mal der Fall, wenn der Wind so richtig von allen Seiten kommt. Meine Windjacke ist ja nur vorne so richtig dicht. Von daher: Wenn bei @Dalen weiterhin warm anziehen + Sport machen auf dem Plan steht, dann ist Merinowolle evtl. tatsächlich das Sinnvollste


----------



## JeffGreen (1. November 2021)

Axel2k schrieb:


> Ja genau, die Endura Freezing Point. Komme gerade zurück von einer 2,5h Tour, baselayer und die Freezing Point. Mir war weder kalt noch bin ich verschwitzt. Geniale Jacke!


Da gebe ich Dir absolut Recht. Ich fahre mit dieser Jacke früh morgens zur Arbeit und bin sehr zufrieden!
Preis-Leistung ist top, dazu ist sie leicht und die Belüftung sehr großzügig. 
 Dünne Thermounterwäsche, Radtrikot und die Jacke drüber. 
Reicht bei 0-5°C sehr gut aus. 
Grüße 🖐️


----------



## luistrenker72 (13. November 2021)

Vielleicht kann ich auf diesem Weg ein paar Tips für eine gute Winterjacke zum Biken bekommen. Und vielleicht helfen meine Erfahrungen auch jemanden sein optimales Winteroutfit zu finden. Fahre schon mehrere Jahre auch im Winter mit dem Rad zur Arbeit, auch bei Temperaturen unter -10 Grad. Bin jahrelang mit einer Mavic Inferno gefahren, war sehr warm ,aber leider kaum atmungsaktiv.  Anschließend eine Pearl Izumi Pro Softshell, lange Zeit absolut winddicht, als dies nachließ nutzte ich sie nur noch bis -5Grad.  Hab mir dann die Vaude All year Moab zugelegt, trotz Primaloft am Oberkörper die kälteste meiner bisherigen Jacken. Die Arme und der Rücken sind dünnes Softshell. Trotz 2 Baselayer bei -5 Grad zu kalt. Außerdem ist der Abschluss an den Armen nicht optimal gelöst. Baselayer habe ich in allen Materialien von Merino bis Kunstfaser und Primaloftweste. Habe zur Not auch noch eine Gore-Tex Jacke, die ich als Windblocker missbrauche. Mehr als 3 Schichten will ich aber nicht anziehen, daher suche ich eine absolut winddichte und atmungsaktive Softshelljacke.


----------



## Blackangel320 (29. November 2021)

Halten Sotshelljacken auch warm bei 0 Grad?  Hatte jetzt schon normale Witerjacke versucht, da zu viel aber geschwitzt. Primaloftjacke fast umgefallen vor hitze und eine Normale Fahrradjacke war viel zu kalt...ok sie war auch nicht Windabweidend usw. Wo rauf sollte ich achten und was anhaben bei eine SHoftshell Jacke wenn sie auch für WInter gedacht sind?


----------



## ralleycorse (29. November 2021)

Ich fahre mit ner windstopper softshell bis -10 Grad.
Nur drunter ist dann ne Schicht mehr...


----------



## Blackangel320 (29. November 2021)

Ist Windstopper was anderes als Winddicht?


----------



## luistrenker72 (29. November 2021)

Windstopper muss nicht unbedingt absolut winddicht sein. Lässt dann natürlich auch mehr Wasserdampf nach aussen.


----------



## ralleycorse (30. November 2021)

Windstopper ist Winddicht und auch ein Stück weit wasserfest. Jedenfalls auf meinem Weg in die Arbeit (1h) und zurück kann es schon mal Regnen ohne das ich nass werde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trialsrookie (1. Dezember 2021)

Blackangel320 schrieb:


> Halten Sotshelljacken auch warm bei 0 Grad?  Hatte jetzt schon normale Witerjacke versucht, da zu viel aber geschwitzt. Primaloftjacke fast umgefallen vor hitze und eine Normale Fahrradjacke war viel zu kalt...ok sie war auch nicht Windabweidend usw. Wo rauf sollte ich achten und was anhaben bei eine SHoftshell Jacke wenn sie auch für WInter gedacht sind?


Ich kann mich leider nur wiederholen - ob sie *dich* warmhalten, ist schwer zu sagen. Mir sind Softshelljacken >= 0 Grad zu warm bzw. zu wenig feuchtigkeitsregulierend, selbst mit nur einem Baselayer darunter. Windabweisende (wie du selbst schon gemerkt hast) Radjacke und die Temperatur über die Base- und Midlayer regeln ist auf jeden Fall ein guter und flexibler Weg.

Ich selber fahr bei -5 - +5 Grad so eine Mischung aus Wintertrikot und ganz dünner Softshell (eigentlich Windstopper mit wenig Fleece), hinten gut belüftet und vorne mit durchgehendem Zipp der beim Uphill meist sehr weit offen ist. Unter -5° fahr ich kaum und wenn, dann erst mit der Softshell Jacke. Da fangen dann aber bei mir die Probleme in den Fingern und Zehen an...


----------



## thwick (3. Januar 2022)

Hallo Zusammen, für die Witterung jetzt im Januar (10grad und sehr feucht, aber ohne Regen) bekomme ich keine wirklich gute Isolierung des Oberkörpers hin. 
Mit Merino BL, Longsleeve ML, Softshell bin ich nach 10min durchgeschwitzt und friere. 
Mit Sythetik BL, Softshell, Windsheet Weste schwitze ich nicht, kriege aber das frösteln nicht raus.
Ich habe das ganze auch schon beliebig kombiniert, leider ohne wirklichen Erfolg.
Ich fahre auf dem Gravel Bike mit der ganzen Montur im Durchschnitt etwa 23-24 km/h. Habt Ihr dazu einen Tipp für mich? 
Ich habe schon an eine Castelli Prefetto ROS 2 gedacht, bin mir aber nicht sicher, ob ich damit nicht ebenfalls frösteln werde. 
Oder an eine Endura Freezing Point, bin mir aber nicht sicher, ob ich damit nicht wieder schwitzen werde.
Oder an eine Q36.5 Interval Termica, wenn das passt, nehme ich den Preis gerne in Kauf.
Evtl. tut es auch eine Decathlon RC500, wenn das passt, nehme ich den fehlenden Namen auch gerne in Kauf.
Immer natürlich abhängig von der Unterlage. Hier habe ich einiges zur Auswahl, ich muss dann nur schauen, was dann für mich am besten passt.

Alles andere ist tutto bello: 
Kopf ist super mit einer Fox Cap
Hände sind super mit Castelli Perfetto RoS Handschuhe
Beine sind super mit einer Kombi aus Bib, Longtight, Shorts von DHB
Füße sind super mit NW Magma Schuhen + Filz Sohle


----------



## JohnCasey (3. Januar 2022)

Edit: Viel Geschreibsel um nichts, hier der passende Thread:






						Windjacke gesucht
					

Nachdem ich hier einige Themen durch hab und irgendwie sehr schwammige Fragen und Antworten gelesen habe, dachte ich, ich frage mal etwas konkreter mit Beispielmodell.  Ich schwitze schnell und viel und bin eine Frostbeule (das eine könnte aufgrund des Fahrtwindes mit dem anderen...




					www.mtb-news.de
				




Bei mir wurde es die Schöffel Gaiole. 

Dazu etwas nach persönlichem Wärmeempfinden drunterziehen. Odlo hat z.B. Syntheticshirts von ganz leicht bis sehr warm.


----------



## Axel2k (3. Januar 2022)

Die freezing point ist dafür viel zu warm.


----------



## ExcelBiker (3. Januar 2022)

thwick schrieb:


> Mit Merino BL, Longsleeve ML, *Softshell *bin ich nach 10min durchgeschwitzt und friere.
> Mit Sythetik BL, *Softshell*, Windsheet Weste schwitze ich nicht, kriege aber das frösteln nicht raus.


Lass den ganzen Membran-Quatsch in diesem Fall weg, dann bekommst du auch die Isolierung hin.

Der Grund ist einfach: Die Membranen sind alle viel zu dicht für diese Anwendung, lassen zu wenig Feuchtigkeit raus. Deshalb das Schwitzen. Bei dem von dir geschilderten Anwendungsfall müssen diese auch noch versagen, weil kein Dampfdruckgefälle zwischen innen und außen vorhanden ist ("... 10grad und sehr feucht ..."), da kann nichts an Dampf raus.

Meine Lösung wäre, entweder gar nichts winddichtes zu nehmen, nur Pullover etc., oder einen Windschutz (aber nicht Wasserschutz) zu nehmen. Dazu habe ich eine entsprechende leichte Jacke, die zwar den direkten Windzug verhindert, aber so durchlässig ist, dass Feuchtigkeit abtransportiert wird.


----------



## Blackangel320 (3. Januar 2022)

Ich trage bis 0 Grad. Thermo Unterhemd, Sommer Radhemd und eine Softshell Jacke. reicht. Alles andere wäre mir oder ist mir zu warm und dann logischerweise zu kalt. So perfekte mischung. Aber ist halt jeder anderes.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## decay (3. Januar 2022)

thwick schrieb:


> Ich fahre auf dem Gravel Bike mit der ganzen Montur im Durchschnitt etwa 23-24 km/h. Habt Ihr dazu einen Tipp für mich?


Ich fahr die Nobelversion: Gore One Pro, drunter je nach Aussentemperatur verschiedenes, am WE 3h Gravel bei ca. 10C langes Adidas Thermoshirt und ein dünnes Haglöfs LIM Powerdry Hoody und drüber die Hardshell, perfekt, bei 10 C Belüftung auf, am Ende wurde es kalt und nach ein paar harten Anstiegen hat man drunter auch geschwitzt, also Belüftung zu und winddicht zum Ziel.

Selbe Jacke bei Minusgraden oder um den Gefrierpunkt dann mit Specialized Trail Alpha Jacke drunter, kuschlig warm, null schwitzig. Und bei auftretendem Regen halt auch noch trocken.

Manchmal fahre ich auch die alte Gore Windstopper Trail, die ist auch toll und kann von -15 - +10 gut funktionieren, aber hält halt kein Wasser ab und hat zu der One Pro kaum wirkliche Vorteile. Wenn die Vorhersage passt nehm ich die aber auch gern. Speziell aufm Gravel ist die aber fast nicht winddicht genug, grad auf Abfahrten.

Ich fahr seit langer Zeit Rad und hab viel ausprobiert, bin aber mit den Budget-Optionen bei miesem Wetter immer auf der Schnauze gelandet und über die Jahre hab ich mir dann bessere Teile geleistet und muss sagen, dass ich jetzt grad noch wenig Ausreden habe nicht zu fahren (ausser normales Mimimi).


----------



## luistrenker72 (3. Januar 2022)

Habe auf der Suche nach einer passenden Winterjacke mittlerweile schon einige anprobiert.
-Assos Trail Wintersoftshell, an den Ärmeln sehr eng, um den Bauch sehr weit und vorne zu kurz. 
-Castelli Alpha RoS 2 sehr gut verarbeitet, top Materialanmutung, sehr sportlich speziell für Rennradfahrer geschnitten.
-Dotout Twinpower italienisch eng, modische Jacke aber nicht für mitteleuropäische Winter geeignet.
-Gore Wear Thermo Trail, typisch Gore sehr gut verarbeitet und funktionell. Scheint Recht warm zu sein, leider nur in schwarz oder neongelb, und relativ weit geschnitten.
-Sportfull Super Jacke, ebenfalls italienisch eng, schöne Jacke aber eher dünn.

Habe mich jetzt schlussendlich, auch wegen dem reduzierten Preis bei Bike24 für die Santini Vega Extreme entschieden, scheint laut Test sehr warm zu sein. Sehr schön verarbeitet mit elastischer Qualitätsmembran und leichter Isolierung. Schöne Details wie Spritzschutzlatz und Reissverschluss Tasche am Heck. Durchgängig winddicht auch am Rücken, und Ärmel nicht zu eng. Passt mir 175cm mit 74kg in L perfekt. Werde noch berichten wie sie bei unter -5 funktioniert, und wie die Atmungsaktivität ist.


----------



## seitenschneider (3. Januar 2022)

@luistrenker72 hast sicher nichts verkehrt gemacht, ich hab die die letzen Jahre auf dem RR bei den meisten Winterfahrten bis zu 4h getragen, wenns deutlich unter 0 ging. Isolierung ist gut, winddicht ist sie auch und den einen oder anderen Schnee-/Regenschauer hält sie ebenfalls sicher aus. Viel über 5-8 Grad wollte ich sie aber nicht fahren.
Die Assos Mille GT Ultraz ist ähnlich warm, atmungsaktiver, aber hat auch den typischen Schnitt fürs Rennrad, von daher danke für Deine Einschätzung zur Trail Wintersoftshell.

Ich war letztens bei -9 Grad für 2.5h mit einem Craft Warm Fuseknit baselayer, Ekoi Thermo Einteiler und drüber Dirtlej Pro Suit unterwegs, war weitestgehend warm genug und nicht zu schwitzig.


----------



## thwick (4. Januar 2022)

Hallo, danke für die Tipps. Versuch macht bekannterweise klug.
Heute habe ich nur eine kurze Ausfahrt gemacht (wieder etwa 10grad und sehr feucht, aber ohne Regen) und dazu mal folgendes aus dem Schrank gekramt:
Polyester Netzshirt, Merino Langarm Shirt, Polyester Zipper (etwas dicker), dünne luftdurchlässige Polyester Laufjacke, winddichte Polyester Radweste. Im Rucksack die Softshell Jacke, für alle Fälle.
Die ersten 5km war mir kalt, danach habe ich mich aber trotz der widrigen Verhältnisse durchaus wohl gefühlt. Die Softshell Jacke hätte ich nur gebraucht, wenn es geregnet hätte. Das geht also in die richtige Richtung. Ich werde noch etwas experimentieren und danach entscheiden, ob es eine neue Jacke braucht, oder einfach überflüssig ist.


----------



## luistrenker72 (4. Januar 2022)

Ich habe jedenfalls über die Jahre festgestellt, daß je kälter es wird, und mit je mehr Windchill zu rechnen ist, die Kleidung hochwertiger sein muss. Einfach gesagt bei 20 Grad kannst du auch mit Baumwoll T-Shirt Biken oder Laufen gehen. Bei 5 Grad Minus gehe ich keine Kompromisse bei der Kleidung ein ob jetzt beim Biken beim Laufen oder in den Bergen bei Skitouren.


----------



## McDreck (4. Januar 2022)

luistrenker72 schrieb:


> die Kleidung hochwertiger sein muss


Man kann sich auch richtig billig geeignet anziehen. Nur die äußerste Schicht muss teuer sein! Damit man sich sehen lassen kann. 

Im Ernst: Windbreaker, Longsleeve und evtl. noch ein Baselayer kriegt man sogar im Lidl-Shop in absolut ausreichender Qualität für'n Appel und'n Ei. Und das langt um Windzug und Schweiß von der Haut weg zu halten. Auf das und (fast) nichts anderes kommt es an.


----------



## luistrenker72 (4. Januar 2022)

Es kann durchaus sein, dass man auch Mal beim Discounter was brauchbares bekommt. Das Zeug hat aber meistens mit Funktionskleidung gar nichts zu tun. Die äußere Schicht sollte zumindest wenn schon nicht wasserdicht den Wind einigermaßen abhalten, dann aber den Wasserdampf nach aussen lassen, nicht Mal das kann ein Billigteil anständig. Als Baselayer kann ich wenn ich leidensfähig bin auch Mal billiges Synthtik tragen, aber nach 10 Mal waschen stinken die Teile. Das kann dir natürlich auch bei Markenware passieren, aber bei Merino ist das ausgeschlossen. Vom Tragegefühl und der Passform Mal ganz zu schweigen. Da die Markenkleidung natürlich meistens total Überteuert ist kaufe ich meistens um Sale und da ist das Preis/Leistungsverhältnis dann auch wieder i.O.


----------



## McDreck (4. Januar 2022)

luistrenker72 schrieb:


> Die äußere Schicht sollte zumindest wenn schon nicht wasserdicht den Wind einigermaßen abhalten, dann aber den Wasserdampf nach aussen lassen, nicht Mal das kann ein Billigteil anständig.


Wasserdicht kannste knicken. Das ist immer Dampfsauna. Ein Windbreaker ist meist nichts als eine Lage dünner dicht gewebter Synthetikstoff. Das gibt es billig in einwandfreier Qualität. Also solange kein besonderes Markenlogo drauf genäht ist.
Dass man schön Geld hinlegen muss um funktionstüchtige Klamotten zu bekommen hat das Marketing der Sportartikelhersteller offenbar gut in den Köpfen der Leute verankert. Genauso wie die Membrangläubigkeit. Naja, was teuer ist darf auch ruhig etwas kosten.


----------



## luistrenker72 (4. Januar 2022)

Hast anscheinend noch nie eine gute Gore Tex Jacke angehabt.


----------



## decay (4. Januar 2022)

McDreck schrieb:


> Wasserdicht kannste knicken. Das ist immer Dampfsauna.


Definitiv ist dem nicht so.

Hatte aber zum Beispiel eine RaceFace und eine Leatt, die Schwitzhütten waren. Pro oder Active Shell funzen sehr gut sowohl am MTB als auch am Gravel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## McDreck (5. Januar 2022)

Da können wir jetzt lange streiten. Die ganzen Weitwanderer, die tausende Kilometer am Stück wandern, holen sich lieber $25 Regenjacken aus dem Walmart. 

Btw, damit eine Membran Dampf durchlassen kann, benötigt es ein Druckgefälle, sprich Temperaturunterschied von innen nach außen von ca. 20°. 37° - 20° = 17° ergo wenn es wärmer ist als das, geht nix durch. Wenn dann müsste man die Jacke am Hals und an sonstigen Öffnungen abdichten, damit sich da ein Druck innen aufbauen kann. Da macht man leichter Belüftungsöffnungen, z.B. unter den Armen. Dann braucht man auch keine teure Membran mehr. Nur zwei billige Reißverschlüsse. Mit anderen Worten, ein Loch ist die bessere Membran in Leistung und Preis.


----------



## decay (5. Januar 2022)

Weitwandern, superintensive Sportart 😂 natürlich schwitzt man da kaum.

Ich hab alle Arten Jacken durch, es wird nicht wahrer den Leuten Plastiktüten zu empfehlen.


----------



## McDreck (5. Januar 2022)

decay schrieb:


> Weitwandern, superintensive Sportart 😂 natürlich schwitzt man da kaum.
> 
> Ich hab alle Arten Jacken durch, es wird nicht wahrer den Leuten Plastiktüten zu empfehlen.


Schon mal nen Berg bestiegen? Meinste echt, GoreTex ist keine Plastiktüte nur weil die 10x so viel kostet?
Da hat sich das Marketing-Budget offenbar gelohnt...


----------



## decay (5. Januar 2022)

McDreck schrieb:


> Schon mal nen Berg bestiegen? Meinste echt, GoreTex ist keine Plastiktüte nur weil die 10x so viel kostet?
> Da hat sich das Marketing-Budget offenbar gelohnt...


Klar, Skitouren, Klettern, Biken. Gore Pro Shell und andere funktionieren besser als die Walmart Tüten. Noch dazu halten sie viel länger. Aber darfst dich gern von innen komplett einnässen, ich kann dir das nicht verbieten 
Schön wirds auch wenn dann Wind dazukommt und du innen schön nass bist und auch schon ein paar Stunden hinter Dir hast.


----------



## McDreck (5. Januar 2022)

Das mit dem Lüften haste jetzt überlesen oder doch nicht verstanden?


----------



## decay (5. Januar 2022)

McDreck schrieb:


> Das mit dem Lüften haste jetzt überlesen oder doch nicht verstanden?


Für mich hier Ende der Unterhaltung. Viel Spass noch.


----------



## ExcelBiker (5. Januar 2022)

McDreck schrieb:


> Btw, damit eine Membran Dampf durchlassen kann, benötigt es ein Druckgefälle, sprich Temperaturunterschied von innen nach außen von ca. 20°. 37° - 20° = 17° ergo wenn es wärmer ist als das, geht nix durch. Wenn dann müsste man die Jacke am Hals und an sonstigen Öffnungen abdichten, damit sich da ein Druck innen aufbauen kann.


Und da fehlt dann noch der Dampfdruck (geht nämlich auch ohne Temperaturgefälle), und dazu muss es außen trocken sein. Bei großen Temperaturunterschieden hast du dann eventuell eine Taupunktunterschreitung an der Innenseite der Membran, sprich, der Schweiß kondensiert wieder und kann erst recht nicht raus. Die Physik hinter der ganzen Membrangeschichte ist sehr viel komplexer als es die Werbung es weis machen will. Am Ende kommt aber häufig raus, dass die Membranen an besten dann funktionieren, wenn sie eigentlich nicht gebraucht wird (z.B. trockene Wetterverhältnisse).

Gestern habe ich mal wieder eine Klamottenkombi angehabt, die nicht gerade werbewirksam war. Temperatur ca. 12 °C, moderate Luftfeuchte, teilweise Wind (hauptsächlich von vorne ), in einigen Tälern auch kälter, geschätzt bis 5°C. Angehabt habe ich ein Wollunterhemd, einen Rolli von Engelbert Strauss, und ein Wollvliespullover. Fahrzeit gut 1,5 Stunden. Ich war zu jedem Zeitpunkt passend angezogen, mir war immer warm und hatte nie das Gefühl von Nässe. Das Wollunterhemd hat die Feuchtigkeit von der Haut aufgenommen, der Rolli war eine gute Isolationsschicht, und der Wollvliespullover war luftdicht genug, dass ich den (Fahrt-)Wind nicht als störend empfunden habe, aber luftig genug, dass der Schweiß abtransportiert wurde. Es geht also auch ohne High-Tech. Nur die Style-Polizei hätte was dagegen gehabt.


----------



## luistrenker72 (5. Januar 2022)

Gut das jeder eine andere Meinungen hat. Meine beiden Vorschreiben haben sich schon für die günstige Variante entschieden. Anfänglich ging es ja Mal um eine warme Bikejacke, solange es trocken ist und man keine Probleme mit mehreren Schichten hat und auch beim "Style" Abstriche machen will, ist es nicht besonders schwer sich warm anzuziehen.


----------



## JohnCasey (5. Januar 2022)

luistrenker72 schrieb:


> Anfänglich ging es ja Mal um eine warme Bikejacke


Das ist hier immer etwas schwierig. Für die MTB-Kaufberatung macht jeder ein neues Thema auf. Bei Kleidung wird sich einfach rangehangen, obwohl es um komplett andere Wetterbedingungen geht 

Vielleicht sollten wir mal einen Grundlagenthread anpinnen, der als grober Wegweiser / Einordner dient, damit nicht jedes Mal von vorn geklärt werden muss, was Hardshell/Softshell oder Base-/Mid-Layer und sonstiges bezwecken. Da könnten auch so Infos rein wie: Bergauf ist anstrengender und wärmer als bergab


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luistrenker72 (16. Januar 2022)

Da ich meine neue Santini Vega Extreme schon einige Male bei Minustemperaturen testen konnte, hier meine ersten Eindrücke.

sehr hochwertig verarbeitete Jacke
absolut winddicht, tolle Abschlüsse an den Bündchen, eng anliegend aber nicht zu eng. Am Hals mit Polartec Alpha ebenfalls perfekt abgedichtet.
-bei Minus 3Grad und leichten Schneefall mit einem Odlo extrawarm Unterhemd bei mittlerer Intensität anfangs leicht gefröstelt, nach dem warm fahren perfekt.

Feuchtigkeit perlt gut ab
unter den Achseln perforiertes Material, aber keine Zugluft bemerkbar.
Für mich die perfekte Jacke weil absolut winddicht und trotzdem nicht schwitzig. Habe sie mir bei 175cm und 75kg in XL gekauft, da sie etwas weiter ist und ich bei Bedarf dann noch eine dünne Primaloftweste drunter bekomme.


----------



## tkbanker (17. Januar 2022)

ExcelBiker schrieb:


> Und da fehlt dann noch der Dampfdruck (geht nämlich auch ohne Temperaturgefälle), und dazu muss es außen trocken sein. Bei großen Temperaturunterschieden hast du dann eventuell eine Taupunktunterschreitung an der Innenseite der Membran, sprich, der Schweiß kondensiert wieder und kann erst recht nicht raus. Die Physik hinter der ganzen Membrangeschichte ist sehr viel komplexer als es die Werbung es weis machen will. Am Ende kommt aber häufig raus, dass die Membranen an besten dann funktionieren, wenn sie eigentlich nicht gebraucht wird (z.B. trockene Wetterverhältnisse).


Ich habe hier ja schon ein paar Mal geschrieben, mit welcher Kombi ich unterwegs bin: Endura MT 500 mit verschiedenen Base- und Midlayer von Odlo. 
Am Samstag hatte diese Kombi das erste Mal nicht richtig "funktioniert". Bei genau dem von dir beschriebenen Wetter, mit sehr feuchter, kalter Luft. Ich hatte mit der selben Kombi eine Woche zuvor bei trockener Kälte keine Probleme. Diesmal hatte ich ab Mitte der Tour ein komisches, klammes Körpergefühl.


----------



## Karup (25. Januar 2022)

Um die 0 Grad = Netzunterhemd, atmungsaktiver Baselayer Langarm, dünne Fleeceweste, Vaude Escape Bike Light Jacke

Alles "NoName, bis auf die Jacke...
Manchmal auch Merino-Baselayer Langarm ohne die Fleeweste, je nachdem ob eher gemütliche Tour oder mehr


----------



## maggus75 (25. Januar 2022)

Seit vier Wintern im Einsatz, 2-3x pro Woche von November bis März. Trotz des günstigen Preises, viel waschen und Sturz sieht sie aus wie am ersten Tag. Decathlon Rennrad Winterjacke schwarz für 34,99. Aktuell auf 24,99 reduziert. Hoffe die nehmen die nicht als Auslaufmodell ausm Programm. Sie heisst Rennrad, ist aber robust, habe sie nur zum MTB und Gravel fahren. Für mich mit 100kg in XXL auch keine Presswurst Jacke.

Mit Decathlon Kipsta Keepdry 500 Langarm Funktionsshirt für 8,99 (eigentlich für Fussball im Winter) und nem Adidas Funktions T-Shirt von ca. -6 bis +2 Grad kein Problem zu fahren. Über ca. +2 Grad nur das Langarm Kipsta unter der Jacke, bzw. irgendwann dann nur mehr mit T-Shirt kann man die auch bei 10-12 Grad noch fahren. Das 8,99 Kipsta sieht nach vier Wintern auch noch aus wie am ersten Tag, genauso wie die Jacke.

Bin froh, nicht mehr ausgegeben zu haben. Habe mir von Jacke und Kipsta diesen Winter ne zweite Garnitur gekauft (kost ja nix...). Wenn mal am Wochenende eingesaut, braucht man nicht sofort alles waschen, damit es am nächsten Tag parat ist. Das aktuelle Modell der Jacke hat gegenüber der vier Jahre alten nur die Lage der Brusttasche verbessert, sonst gleich (früher seitlicher Eingriff, jetzt von oben).

Von Decathlon Kipsta hab ich auch ne dünne Funktionsmütze (Keepdry 500 für 7 Euro) unterm Helm ab ca. unter 5 Grad (eigentlich für Fussball gedacht) und nen Schlauchschal von denen für um die 5 Euro. Auch alles nach vier Jahren noch wie neu.


----------



## luistrenker72 (25. Januar 2022)

Respekt, wenn's funktioniert. Du hast ja die Klamotten ca. 160 Mal getragen, wenn ich mich nicht verrechne, und wenn sie dann noch aussehen wie am ersten Tag, das muss für den Preis ein echtes Wundertextil sein.


----------



## Karup (25. Januar 2022)

Meinst du die? https://www.decathlon.at/radjacken/...82209b8883bc6ecacb8d8f635a05&objectID=2954475


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maggus75 (25. Januar 2022)

Nein, ich schrieb SCHWARZ. Es ist die https://www.decathlon.de/p/fahrrad-winterjacke-rc500-herren-schwarz/_/R-p-307590?mc=8551824

Artikelnummer 8551824 . Dein Link ist ja Österreich. Hab grad geschaut, da gibts die auch, nur 29,99 statt 39,99.

So vom Anfassen her würde ich die Jacke als ne Art robuste Softshell einschätzen ,die innen angeraut ist.


Irgendwie ist da die Produktbezeichnung missverständlich be iDecathlon, es gibt nämlich auch noch eine wesentlich teuerere RC500 Jacke (glaub 69), auch schwarz, aber mehr Details. Meine erste Jacke habe ich noch als RC100 gekauft, die Backup Jacke diesen Winter aber als RC500 lt. Katalog. Ist aber noch die selbe Jacke, bis auf die Brusttasche.


----------



## McDreck (25. Januar 2022)

Karup schrieb:


> Meinst du die? https://www.decathlon.at/radjacken/...82209b8883bc6ecacb8d8f635a05&objectID=2954475


Der Popolappen ist top!


----------



## maggus75 (25. Januar 2022)

McDreck schrieb:


> Der Popolappen ist top!


Die Jacke an sich ist aber eher denke ich nix robustes oder wasserabweisendes, so wie es aussieht.
Die von mir verlinkte hält auch ne ganze Weile noch dicht, wenns mal regnet oder so richtig nass schneit. Fahre immer so 1-2h und in den vier Jahren ging es nur 1x leicht durch, da kam ich aber im Dezember in nen richtigen Regenguss und fuhr da noch ein ganzes Stück heim.



DieseST500  hier von Decahlon hat auch nen super großen Popolappen. Sieht man nur auf dem Bild von hinten gut. https://www.decathlon.de/p/mtb-fahrradjacke-st-500-herren/_/R-p-193432?mc=8582371
Die habe ich mir für den Übergang gekauft (ist auch von 5 bis 15 Grad angegeben). Die ist robust, hat aber unten keinerlei leichten Gummizug drin, sprich unter 5 Grad kommt von unten wirklich die Kälte voll rein und der Reissverschluss ist nicht so 100% winddicht. So aber eine top Jacke. Grade im Frühjahr raus, wenn schon etliche Grad plus sind, aber die Wege noch richtig siffig, ist der Popolappen von der Jacke ein super Schutz.


----------



## maggus75 (25. Januar 2022)

luistrenker72 schrieb:


> Respekt, wenn's funktioniert. Du hast ja die Klamotten ca. 160 Mal getragen, wenn ich mich nicht verrechne, und wenn sie dann noch aussehen wie am ersten Tag, das muss für den Preis ein echtes Wundertextil sein.


Ich mache gerne heute Abend mal ein Foto, da lege ich die vier Jahre alte Jacke neben das aktuelle Modell vom November... Da sollte man es sehen.

Ich fahre eher Touren, komme zwar auch mit Ästen usw. in Berührung, aber halt nicht so extrem.
Gewaschen wird das Zeug auch nur bei 30 Grad in so nem Schonprogramm und kommt in keinen Wäschetrockner.

Generell liest man immer wieder von vielen Decathlon Sachen, sie sind zwar günstig, es sind aber Welten zu ebenfalls günstige Sachen vom Discounter. Habe fast alles von Decathlon. Jetzt im Winter ne Lauftights und darüber ne Fussbal Jogginghose (viel Netzbereiche am Innenbein). Auch schon vier Jahre... Decthlon Winter Wander/Treckingschuhe (bis -15 angegeben) für 60 Euro auf Flatpedalen sorgten bisher bis -8 mit normalen dünnen Socken auch für keine gefrorenen Zehen. Ein NH500 Wanderrucksack 10 Liter mit Brustschnalle für 14,99 tut jetzt seit weit über 3000 km seinen Dienst als Fahrradrucksack... Im Sommer habe ich eine kurze Wanderhose von denen für um die 25 Euro zum fahren seit zwei Jahren. Da steht in den Kommentaren auch, dass die viele zum radeln nehmen. War ein Tip hier ausm Forum. Kollege seine 3x so teuere MTB Hose fühlt sich vom SToff her genauso an.

Bin immer wieder froh, nicht mehr investiert zu haben...


----------



## luistrenker72 (25. Januar 2022)

OK, werde mich bei Gelegenheit Mal im Decathlon Shop umschauen.


----------



## maggus75 (26. Januar 2022)

luistrenker72 schrieb:


> Respekt, wenn's funktioniert. Du hast ja die Klamotten ca. 160 Mal getragen, wenn ich mich nicht verrechne, und wenn sie dann noch aussehen wie am ersten Tag, das muss für den Preis ein echtes Wundertextil sein.


Hier noch mal zum Vergleich, links die vier Jahre alte, rechts die neuere drei Monate alte.
Bei der alten ist das schwarz minimal aufgehellt, aber kaum merklich. An den typischen Schlupfstellen, also Kragen/Hals und den Ärmeln ist der Stoff glänzig, was nach der Zeit und angesichts des Preises wohl sein darf. Reissverschluss hat noch nie gehakt (ist ja bei billigen Sachen oft ein Problem).

Für den Preis top...

Links alt, rechts neu.
Damals noch Btwin RC100 mit der senkrechten Tasche, jetzt Triban RC 100 mit waagerechter Tasche, sonst gleich. Die Bezeichnung RC500 im Onlineshop ist falsch. Innen in der Jacke steht RC100, wie bei der alten. Unter RC500 gibt es nämlich auch was teuereres. Die einfachen Produktreihen heissen meistens "100".


----------



## Remstalhunter (26. Januar 2022)

maggus75 schrieb:


> Hier noch mal zum Vergleich, links die vier Jahre alte, rechts die neuere drei Monate alte.
> Bei der alten ist das schwarz minimal aufgehellt, aber kaum merklich. An den typischen Schlupfstellen, also Kragen/Hals und den Ärmeln ist der Stoff glänzig, was nach der Zeit und angesichts des Preises wohl sein darf. Reissverschluss hat noch nie gehakt (ist ja bei billigen Sachen oft ein Problem).
> 
> Für den Preis top...
> ...


Sind das alles deine Räder im Hintergrund?


----------



## maggus75 (26. Januar 2022)

Remstalhunter schrieb:


> Sind das alles deine Räder im Hintergrund?


Ja... Das sind nur 5 von insgesamt 8 Klassik MTB (von 87 bis 95). Die stehen warm und trocken im Fitnesszimmer. Im Sommer werden die nur bei schönem Wetter ab und zu bewegt. Wenn mal alles mühsam restauriert und poliert ist, will man die nicht mehr einsauen...

Im Schuppen stehen aber noch drei 29er (Starr, Hardtail, Fully) und ein Gravelbike, die auch ganzjährig bewegt werden.

Vielleicht kann ich mir ja deshalb nur Decathlon Klamotten leisten...   🤷‍♂️ 😝


----------



## xrated (26. Januar 2022)

maggus75 schrieb:


> Hier noch mal zum Vergleich, links die vier Jahre alte, rechts die neuere drei Monate alte.
> Bei der alten ist das schwarz minimal aufgehellt, aber kaum merklich. An den typischen Schlupfstellen, also Kragen/Hals und den Ärmeln ist der Stoff glänzig, was nach der Zeit und angesichts des Preises wohl sein darf. Reissverschluss hat noch nie gehakt (ist ja bei billigen Sachen oft ein Problem).


Nur so wirklich sichtbar ist man da nicht auf der Straße. Die gibts ja noch in Neongelb und frage mich ob die auch so haltbar ist.


----------



## maggus75 (26. Januar 2022)

xrated schrieb:


> Nur so wirklich sichtbar ist man da nicht auf der Straße. Die gibts ja noch in Neongelb und frage mich ob die auch so haltbar ist.


Sichtbarkeit auf der Straße? Ist das hier ein MTB oder Rennradforum? 

Ne, mal im ernst. Die schwarze hat ja zumindest Leuchtstreifen am Ärmel und auf dem Rücken. Persönlich fahre ich zu der Jahreszeit meist mit zwei Rückleuchten, einer Frontlampe plus eine "Hirn-Birn" (wieder mal Decathlon mit drei Leuchtstufen, Neigungsverstellung, Leuchtweite bis 60m für 20 Euro). Da ich nur teils Straße fahre und hier aufm Land sowieso weniger Verkehr ist und ich auch wenn möglich nur wenig befahrene Straßen nehme, gabs da nie ein Problem.

Die gelbe hatte ich irgendwann mal in der Hand, sollte das gleiche in gelb sein. Schnitt usw. ist ja alles gleich. Ich wollte nur nicht rumfahren wie ein Straßenwärter...

Hauptargument für die schwarze war für mich das Thema Schmutz. Auf gelb siehst jeden Spritzer. Brauchen nicht mal Waldwege sein, reicht schon die Straße.


Es gibt davon übrigens auch noch ein *Damenmodell*, das hat meine Frau seit November. Ist aber erst 3x diesen Winter damit gefahren. Bei 2 und 4 Grad wars aber gut, sagte sie.





						Fahrradjacke 100 Damen
					

Fahrradjacke 100 Damen. Unser Designteam hat diese warme Jacke für Fahrten im Winter von ca. 1 Std. entwickelt.  Nur €34.99




					www.decathlon.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xrated (26. Januar 2022)

Es gibt Jacken wo die Farbe gut aussieht aber bei der Softshellartigen Struktur und ohne Komplementärfarben kann ich mir das auch nicht vorstellen und hab mal die schwarze bestellt.


----------



## Sicklinde (8. Februar 2022)

Dalen schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen. Ich habe richtig viele Jacken, auch sehr teure.
> 
> Beim MTB schwitze ich in der Regel immer, werde also ziemlich nass.
> 
> ...


Ich bin leider eine Kombi aus Vielschwitzer und Schnellfrierer 😅 Habe mir letzten Winter daher die Endura MT500 Freezing Point gegönnt und habe es bisher nicht bereut. Sie hält mich mit einem dünnen Merino-Baselayer und einem Jersey drüber bis 2 Grad super angenehm warm. Unter den Armen hat sie Reißverschlüsse, die sich zum Lüften sehr weit aufmachen lassen. Ich schwitze zwar trotzdem noch ein wenig, aber die Kombi mit Merino und die gute Atmungsaktivität der Jacke sorgen auch bei geringen Temperaturen für Wohlfühlklima 😉


----------



## xrated (19. Februar 2022)

Hatte mir die RC100 in gelb bestellt, sieht in echt besser als gedacht aus.

Dann noch ein "Rennrad Trikots" und " Van Rysel Rennrad Jacke", die sind aber leider etwas seltsam geschnitten. Total enge Unterarme und vorne am Bauch zu kurz, hinten sehr lang. Da bleib ich lieber bei MTB Kleidung.


----------



## Django83 (28. Februar 2022)

Sicklinde schrieb:


> Ich bin leider eine Kombi aus Vielschwitzer und Schnellfrierer 😅 Habe mir letzten Winter daher die Endura MT500 Freezing Point gegönnt und habe es bisher nicht bereut. Sie hält mich mit einem dünnen Merino-Baselayer und einem Jersey drüber bis 2 Grad super angenehm warm. Unter den Armen hat sie Reißverschlüsse, die sich zum Lüften sehr weit aufmachen lassen. Ich schwitze zwar trotzdem noch ein wenig, aber die Kombi mit Merino und die gute Atmungsaktivität der Jacke sorgen auch bei geringen Temperaturen für Wohlfühlklima 😉


Kann ich auch so bestätigen. Hatte über dem Merino bei Nullgraden herum noch ein Sportshirt als dritte lage über das Merino. Tip-top.

Habe mir ergänzend jetzt noch einen Primaloft Baselayer von Endura geholt. Der ist dann gut wenn die FP zu warm wird und ich auf die dünnere Jacke umsteige.


----------



## thwick (5. März 2022)

Hallo, falls jemand Interesse hat …





						MTB Jacke: 123 Angebote auf Bikemarkt.MTB-News.de
					

MTB Jacke ➤ neu & gebraucht ➤ kaufen und verkaufen auf Bikemarkt.MTB-News.de ➤ Riesige Auswahl - gute Preise ➤ aktuell 123 Artikel online




					bikemarkt.mtb-news.de


----------



## Anferd (7. März 2022)

Sportklamotten muss ich anprobieren. Die Passform beim Bewegen ist individuell und das A und O. Daher sind Produktempfehlungen für mich sehr eingeschränkt sinnvoll. Eine gute passende Mittelklassejacke schlägt für mich eine schlecht sitzende Premiumjacke.

Regenjacken oder Gore Tex schwitze ich innerhalb von 45 Minuten durch. Daher gibt es für mich inzwischen nur noch Softshells.

Mir passt die uralte *Vaude Posta *gut*.* Eine geniale Winter Softshell,winddicht und warm,guter Kragen, Lüftungen. Ab 10° bis 15° ist sie mir zu warm, dann tut es ein Sportunterhemd & wattiertes Trikot.  Zwiebelprinzip je nach Temperatur und Intensität. Bei -12° und Wind braucht es Odlo Skiunterwäsche & langes Trikot unter der Jacke. *Buff(!)*, Mütze, winddichte Handschuhe.

Wird es deutlich kälter, sinkt meine körperliche Leistungsfähigkeit ins Bodenlose. Dann gehe ich lieber spazieren. T-Shirt, extra dicke Fleecejacke plus Softshell.


Was kann man denn noch guten Gewissens nachkaufen? Merinolämmchen werden gefoltert. Das Plastikfunktionszeug landet als Mikroplastik im Nahrungskreislauf und spendet Pseudohormone... Ohgottohgott 🥺


----------



## xrated (19. März 2022)

Hatte heute bei ziemlich zugigen 5-9°C die Vaude Illumina 1 Softshell mit darunter dem:





						Fahrradtrikot Rennrad langarm RC500 Herren schwarz
					

Fahrradtrikot Rennrad langarm RC500 Herren schwarz . Es ist zu kalt für ein Kurzarm-Trikot & zu warm für eine Winterjacke?Unser Team hat dieses Langarm-Trikot entwickelt, um dich in der Zwischensaison zu schützen. Nur €39.99




					www.decathlon.de
				



und darunter ein langes Funktionsunterhemd. Bergauf bei 9°C im Wald war es stellenweise deutlich zu warm aber auf der Ebene auf offenem Feld hat mich die Winddurchlässigkeit der Jacke bei gleicher Temperatur doch etwas enttäuscht.


----------



## Andy_29 (20. März 2022)

Gegen Bergauf zu warm, hilft Reisverschluss öffnen.
Teilweise fahre ich meine Strecken mit offenen Reisverschluss bis zum Bauchnabel.
Grad jetzt in der Übergangszeit, oder eine Richtung kalter Gegenwind, andere Richtung Rückenwind.


----------



## xrated (20. März 2022)

war komplett offen, vielleicht ist auch das Decathlon Trikot alleine schon so schwitzig. War halt enttäuscht bei der Jacke weil angegeben ist:
"Die elastische Softshelljacke aus *100 % winddichtem Material* ist sportiv geschnitten und bietet Wind und Kälte standhaft die Stirn."

Selbst meine 20€ Kik Softshell ist da besser.

Die DBX 5.0 ist dagegen so dicht und warm, glaube die werde ich wieder zurücksenden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blackangel320 (20. März 2022)

xrated schrieb:


> war komplett offen, vielleicht ist auch das Decathlon Trikot alleine schon so schwitzig. War halt enttäuscht bei der Jacke weil angegeben ist:
> "Die elastische Softshelljacke aus *100 % winddichtem Material* ist sportiv geschnitten und bietet Wind und Kälte standhaft die Stirn."
> 
> Selbst meine 20€ Kik Softshell ist da besser.
> ...


Decathlon, sagt schon alles. Ich habe die erfahrung gemacht Decathlon ist gut wenn man nicht so auf Wetter, Funktion achtet und der Preis einem sehr wichtig ist. Hast besodere Anforderungen ist Decathlon meist der Falsche Ort.  Kik würde ich im Lebtag nicht anziehen wollen....über das für und wieder kann man ganze Foren füllen also lassen wir das 

Leatt..ich verstehe Leatt teilweise null. 50% von Leatt sind der Hammer! 25% sind falsch gemacht sei es nun zu übertrieben oder zu wenig....und die restlichen 25% sind absouluter schrott^^


----------



## Andy_29 (20. März 2022)

Wenn die Jacke offen im Wind wedelt, kann die Wärme nicht an der gelegen haben.
Dann muss drunter eine Schicht weichen.

Und zum Thema Winddicht, 
wenn die Kleidung drunter nassgeschwitzt ist, die Jacke vom Fahrtwind angedrückt wird, 
dann wird evtl. die Kälte von draußen direkt über die nassen Sachen an den Körper weitergeleitet.
Da würde ich noch mal testen.


----------



## xrated (20. März 2022)

Naja wenn man bergauf fährt ist da nicht viel mit Fahrwind.
Heute mit obigen Decathlon Trikot + Pear Izumi Zephyrr Windjacke gings ganz gut, war aber schon ein gutes Stück wärmer als gestern.
Jetzt sind wir aber schon weit weg vom Thema Winterjacke.


----------



## Andy_29 (21. März 2022)

xrated schrieb:


> Naja wenn man bergauf fährt ist da nicht viel mit Fahrwind.


Bist nur zu langsam. 
Aber bei offener Jacke kann die warme Luft ja ungehindert abziehen.


----------



## xrated (21. März 2022)

Nur wenn die 2 Nummern zu groß ist oder man sie komplett öffnet, da müsste man aber jedes Mal anhalten.


----------



## Laufrad0815 (21. März 2022)

xrated schrieb:


> war komplett offen, vielleicht ist auch das Decathlon Trikot alleine schon so schwitzig.





xrated schrieb:


> Nur wenn die 2 Nummern zu groß ist oder man sie komplett öffnet, da müsste man aber jedes Mal anhalten.



? Jacke war komplett offen, Wärme zieht aber nur ab wenn man sie komplett öffnet ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maggus75 (21. März 2022)

xrated schrieb:


> Hatte heute bei ziemlich zugigen 5-9°C die Vaude Illumina 1 Softshell mit darunter dem:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





xrated schrieb:


> war komplett offen, vielleicht ist auch das Decathlon Trikot alleine schon so schwitzig.


Also ich glaube das Teil habe ich auch in ner anderen Farbe... Das hattest du unter ner Softshell und darunter zusätzlich noch ein langes Funktionsunterhemd? Und das bei 5-9 Grad?

Kein Wunder das du eingehst vor Wärme... Steht doch in der Beschreibung, das ist was, wenn es zu kalt für ein Kurzarm und zu warm für ne Winterjacke ist. Das heisst für mich, das ist nix zum drunterziehen unter ne Jacke, sondern die äusserste Schicht. Darum hat es hinten ja auch Taschen.

Bei 5-9 Grad, wie heute Abend bei mir, reicht vom Decathlon ein dünnes Kipsta 100 Langarm Funktionsshirt und ne Decathlon Fahrradjacke (Softshell) für kalte Temperaturen, also Baselayer und Jacke drüber. Da wars bei 9 Grad anfangs fast noch zu warm, angenehm dann erst, als die Sonne fast weg war und es Richtung 5 ging.

Wenn es im Link das selbe Teil wie bei mir ist, dann fahre ich das nur mit Funktions T-Shirt oder Langarm Funktionsshirt drunter, wenns noch bissl wärmer wird (vermute so ab 13 Grad). 




Blackangel320 schrieb:


> Decathlon, sagt schon alles.


Gegen Fehlanwendung kann Decathlon nix. Wenn man sich bei 30 Grad nen Pulli anzieht, kann man auch nicht über den Hersteller schimpfen, weil man schwitzt. 
Ich fahre Decathlon Teile jetzt seit über vier Jahren ganzjährig und finde fast alles Preis-Leistung unschlagbar.


----------



## decay (26. März 2022)

Ich unterstütze den Laden nicht mehr freiwillig, aber gut, dass es was für alle gibt. Qualität ist bei Decathlon für den Preis aber so gut wie immer ok.


----------

